# SS Alsatian reg no 136266 S



## John James Barron (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi.

I'm trying to research the life of my Grandfather "Bernard Barron" who was a seaman from 1910 to 1945.

One particular ship he was on was the SS Alsatian, registered in Glasgow number 136266 S, out of Liverpool to Quebec in July 1914, which is just after the start of the First World War.

My information says that he did not complete the journey.

Does anyone know anything about The Alsatian.

Regards John


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, John.
The Alsatian is listed on Miramar
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/169612
Gives some basic details


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Is this your man?

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...sp?Edoc_Id=4453152&queryType=1&resultcount=32

Roger


----------



## John James Barron (Aug 18, 2009)

Roger,
Thanks for that link. On first view it does seem to tick a lot of boxes. However the number shown has too many fives in it. The correct discharge number is 635031 not 6355031 as stated on the archive list. Also the date of 3rd April 1882 would tie in with his date of birth. Actually he lied quite often about his age. He was actually born on 3rd April 1883. The discharge certificate I have in my posetion is dated 12 Apr 1943 and issued from the MM Office Liverpool.

Thank you very much for the excellent work.

Regards
John Barron


----------



## John James Barron (Aug 18, 2009)

*Alsation history*



Marconi Sahib said:


> Welcome aboard, John.
> The Alsatian is listed on Miramar
> http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/169612
> Gives some basic details


Thanks for that very useful link. It was very interesting to find out that it changed its name and that it was not sunk in 1914.

I will have to research why my Garndfather did not complete this particular voyage.

Many thanks
John Barron


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello John 
I was reading your post Re:- Bernard Barron 
I don’t know if you have searched the ancestry web site there are at least 3 ships that there is a Bernard Barron Fireman which fit the description that you have in the post They are the “Carmania” “Cedric” & “Belgic”

There several other entries for a Bernard Barron who’s date of birth doesn’t coincide, the interesting facts are they are also Firemen and the height given as 5’ – 4” some are shown as English and others as American which just could be the clerks mistake 

Send me your email address if interested in a PM Private message and I will sent the sheets that are for the ships named above 
Ray


----------



## mybigarse (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi John
I am also carrying out some family reasearch, My great Grandfather Robert George Salter served on this ship during WW1 he was decorated during his service on this ship but no-one seems to know why. If anyone has any information I would love to hear it! if I dig up any information about Bernard Barron I will be sure to point you toward it


----------

